# importance of prop cupping



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

lots of cup


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe the little pocket tunnel helps.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Tell us about that "thingie" on your 'ducer ?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice little pad..........n pocket


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's what I'm stressin'!!!
Triple cup zero blow out at any height, in turns and during hole shot.


----------



## shallow sand (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks like a Jack Forman special.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Are you getting any blow out in turns? Mine blows out like crazy if I don't take wide turns.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Blowing out in turns? You guys should check out compression plates in conjunction with a good prop...they work well on non tunnel boats too. I have a feeling some folks read my posts but think I'm full of it. One guy on here recently took some advice on a Foreman three blade and Tran compression plate and is blown away by the performance gains on his non tunnel skiff with a Suzuki 60. With custom props you may have to get it tweaked once or twice to get it where it should be but after that you can go fishing instead of playing "guess what prop is right" for months.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Blowing out in turns? You guys should check out compression plates in conjunction with a good prop...they work well on non tunnel boats too. I have a feeling some folks read my posts but think I'm full of it. One guy on here recently took some advice on a Foreman three blade and Tran compression plate and is blown away by the performance gains on his non tunnel skiff with a Suzuki 60. With custom props you may have to get it tweaked once or twice to get it where it should be but after that you can go fishing instead of playing "guess what prop is right" for months.


I have been throwing the idea of putting one on mine, but I really don't want to spend 300 bucks on one. I do have some aluminum sheet metal laying around and thought of making one, but I am unsure about what dimensions to use.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Where are you getting $300 from? $185 for a blank and you cut and mount it. Tran Sport Boats in Palacios, Texas.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Jack Foreman props have some of the heaviest cup I've ever seen. I've ran mine for 2 years now and it isn't worn down one bit.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

noeettica said:


> Tell us about that "thingie" on your 'ducer ?


getting a lot of spray on my outboard from the transducer, whipped up a pc of aluminum to knock it down. Today my son made me a new one out of 3 ply 1208 biaxial and epoxy. Need to fit it and gelcoat and will try it out.


----------



## salty_waders (May 5, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> Jack Foreman props have some of the heaviest cup I've ever seen. I've ran mine for 2 years now and it isn't worn down one bit.


Yessir! And the blades are super thick. Mine is 3 yrs and no wear that I can see.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

salty_waders said:


> Yessir! And the blades are super thick. Mine is 3 yrs and no wear that I can see.


Where are you guys running your boats. My prop has scratches on it and I had to have it re- built after hitting a reef. Y'all aren't shallow enough


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> Where are you guys running your boats. My prop has scratches on it and I had to have it re- built after hitting a reef. Y'all aren't shallow enough


Your boat wouldn't even run in the water I run here in TX. We don't have reefs, but have oyster beds, hard sand and mud. A thick prop is needed since sand can wear cupping down quick. Rebuilt props may last a year, two if you're lucky.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

permitchaser said:


> Where are you guys running your boats. My prop has scratches on it and I had to have it re- built after hitting a reef. Y'all aren't shallow enough


Bwahaha, come follow me but make sure you have SeaTow on speed dial.


----------

